# Firms more likely to block MySpace than Facebook



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

As companies move to restrict Web surfing at work, more of them are blocking access to MySpace than to Facebook, according to a survey released Wednesday by Web security company Barracuda Networks Inc.

While 44% of companies using Barracuda's Web filtering technology block access to MySpace, only 26% are doing the same to Facebook, according to an analysis of data contributed by several thousand customers, Barracuda said. While 19% of companies blocked both the sites, half said they block one or the other or both, the analysis showed.


http://www.computerworld.com/action...cleBasic&articleId=9046062&source=rss_topic17


----------

